# Abfrage der header daten funktionieren nicht.



## DarkNight (13. Nov 2006)

Hallo Leute!

HAbe foglenden Code der mir die PArameter clients ausgeben soll. Nur es passiert hier nichts.
Wo liegt der Fehler? Ich bin ratlos.


```
<%@page import="java.util.*"%>

<%
   
    Enumeration parameterNames = request.getParameterNames();
    
    while( parameterNames.hasMoreElements() ) {
    
      String parameterName = (String) parameterNames.nextElement();
      String parameterValue = request.getHeader(parameterName);    

      
      out.println(parameterName + " :" + parameterValue);
      
      %>
      


      
      <%} 
      %>
```

Gruß Christian


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2006)

getParameterNames <-> getParameter  :toll: 
getHeaderNames <-> getHeader  :toll: 

aber

getParameterNames <-> getHeader  :bloed:


----------



## DarkNight (13. Nov 2006)

Danke...

Hab die falsche Methode erwischt.   

Gruß
Christian


----------

